# Open House and Slide Show



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

We'll be holding an open house and river trip slide show this Thursday at 5:00 p.m. at our River Center near downtown Ashland. Indigo Creek Outfitters is a new business in Ashland, Oregon, that offers half-day rafting trips on the Upper Rogue River near Gold Hill. 

I know many of you are not in the market for an outfitted trip. Regardless, if you are in town stop by and say hello. We've got mountains of information on a lot of the local runs and would be happy to pass that on to folks who visit. 

Here is some more information about the Open House:
Open House | Indigo Creek Outfitters

Hope to see you there!


----------

